# Old Reliable Strikes Again



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Came in to a yellow hammer woodpecker call. Stopped at 133 yds facing me to catch a scent. Big mistake. 50 gr. V-Max handloads out my old Model 788 .222 Remington. Entered at the base of the neck at the right shoulder. Took out the spine and some ribs. You can see the top faces one way and the bottom the other. That is the way she was laying when I got to her.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that's what I call DRT ! Nice job Danny. I'm glad to hear you're making time to get out.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

very nice


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow what a gutbuster !! Nice job !!


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

whew that 222 tore her up! Good shot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. also, nice to see a little green on the ground.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Rite On!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Danny.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

any one got a pic of what a 30-06 does to a coyote?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No... but honestly unless you have a varmint style bullet you won't see more devastation than that. And hitting bone helps tremendously with the massive wound as well.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

thats what i shoot and have yet shoot one so was just kinda wondering what would be left if i ever get the chance to hit one lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What bullet are you shooting 25?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow Tore that Doggie Up!! Good job Man!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> thats what i shoot and have yet shoot one so was just kinda wondering what would be left if i ever get the chance to hit one lol


I shot one a couple of years ago while deer hunting with my .308 with a 150 gr. spitzer. I had a pic but I can't find it on my computer. I shot him at 219 yds. just behind the shoulder. It did not produce a huge exit wound. It did however suck his intestines out the exit with such force as to wrap them around his body before he hit the ground. It looked like he was wearing a pink belt. If I can ever find the pic, I will post it. Dangdest thing I ever saw.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I shot a bobcat with my 30.06 one time did the same thing No Pics though!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

well usualy i have 150 gr winchester rounds.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well done bar-d.
Looks like she was in good shape. (except for the big hole)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> well usualy i have 150 gr winchester rounds.


Yeah those 150's are a bit on the tough side for predators..oh they'll kill 'em alright but you don't get the rapid expansion that is ideal for varmints and predators. If you hit bone they will definitely take a chunk out of them though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny..glad to see you again !

Came back to show us your skills ! Glad you did nice job.

Nice dirt napper !!!!


----------

